# Rumour: Kinect units cost $150 to manufacture



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rumour: Kinect units cost $150 to manufacture*
June 21st, 2010 @ 18:53
By Joe Anderson











Each Kinect unit is costing Microsoft around $150 to manufacture according to reports emerging this evening.

Develop Online is claiming a “highly-positioned, trusted source,” has told them the cost of each unit.
The source also told Develop that the $150 expense of each Kinect unit is “a topic of concern for his company.”

Develop did ask Microsoft for it’s comments, however it was met with the usual “no comment on rumour or speculation” response.

We were told just before the Kinect reveal in LA last week that a premium version of the motion sensor would retail for $189.
Kinect will be released in November this year

*Source: VG247*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If it works like it is supposed too, and it gets supported properly, then it wont be an issue, and the fact the PS3 goes from strength to strength is living proof of the fact. I would have thought that they would only be concerned if the product wasnt all it was cracked upto be, as that will roughly translate into making very little profit, and loosing out on all that RnD.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

IMO the offering of games they currently have smacks of Wii clones, the Kinect's strength may not lie in gaming but may prove useful in other applications.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I am thinking the same thing. For me personally, games totally intended to function around the technology wont be that great, and will be mostly for younger audiences. However, if I gain a few extra easy controls for say my FPS games (hopefully current games will get update too) then its implementation will be great. If your unsure what I am talking about in that respect, check out head tracking on YouTube.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I am familiar with the head tracking tech video, that would be cool. There is one more thing I find worrisome the fact that your wife or kids can turn it off via voice control just to mess with you.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, that would be a pain.


----------

